# BB cable guide thread size?



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone know, off the top of their heads, what the bolt threading is for the cable guide on a Nago bottom bracket. I think it may be a 4, but don't want to screw things up(literally).
Thanks


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

My Dream Hp came with a self tapping screw. I ditched that and got out my M5 tap and now I use an M5 bolt.


----------



## TUT2222 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks*

I'll probably go that route. I appreciate the quick reply.


----------

